# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Να ασχοληθώ με μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες ?

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τον τελευταίο καιρό μιλάω με πολλά παιδια που σκέφτονται την επόμενη χρονιά να ασχοληθούν με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας. 

Κάποιοι μάλιστα έχουν το εξής ερώτημα :

Να ασχοληθώ με μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες ?

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να μας πουν τα "υπέρ" και τα "κατά" ...όσοι πραγαματικά γνωρίζουν για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια.

Επειδή δεν μ αρέσει να κρύβομαι....... έιμαι και γω.....ένας απ αυτούς.

Θα μπορούσα να μάθω όσα περισότερα μπορώ για τα μεταλλαγμένα με πμ αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ενδιαφέρει πολύ κόσμο αυτό το thread....και προτίμησα να γίνει δημόσια.

----------


## piranhas2

ενδιαφέρων θεμα για πειτε οι παλιοί καμια πληροφορια

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Λοιπον, ξεκινας με καποιες βασικες γνωσεις στα σταυρωματα των μεταλλαξεων!
Υπαρχουν αρκετα θεματα εδω μεσα που νομιζω οτι θα σας καλυψουν.
Αρχιζεις και βλεπεις φωτογραφιες μεταλλαγμενων καρδερινων!Υπαρχουν αρκετες αν ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ.
Αναλογως τα γουστα του καθενος υπαρχουν παρα πολλες και διαφορετικες μεταλλαξεις......
Η διαχειριση των θελει περισσοτερη βιτ Α στη διατροφη.
Οσο πιο λευκη, τοσο περισσοτερη βιτ Α!
Οσον αφαρα το θεμα ευαισθησιας των, προσωπικα θα σας πω οτι ειναι ακριβως οπως οι αρχεγονες, εκτος απο τα πουλια με κοκκινα ματια(λουτινο,σατινε, αλμπινο κ.α ) που εχουν προβληματα ορασης και κατ επεκταση προσανατολισμου, με αποτελεσμα τη μη σωστη σιτιση και το στρες.......
Εγω πουλια με κοκκινα ματια δε διατηρω στο κοπαδι μου πλεον, λογω των μεγαλων κλωβων.Ειναι προτιμοτερο αυτου του ειδους τα πουλια να διαμενουν σε μικροτερα κλουβια!
Δεν εχουν ομως ολα τα σατινε ή λουτινο κοκκινα ματια.
Τα αλμπινο εχουν ΟΛΑ!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βασιληηηηη υπεροχο θεμα..μπραβο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εχεις θεληση?εχεις υπομονη?εχεις διαθεση?εχεις αγαπηηηηη για τις καρδερινες???Καλα ακουσα ειπες ΝΑΙ???ε τοτε προχωρα φιλε μου κ  πιστεψεμε ολα καλα θα πανε.....ειναι υπεροχα πουλια..απλα καντο οπως το εκανα κ εγω κ δεν το μετανιωνω....μιν ξεκινησεις με φοβο...καθε μερα με το που ξυπνησω παω στα πουλακια,η χαρα τεραστια!!!!!!να θυμασαι:Οτι δεινεις περνεις!!!!!!!!!!οσοι γνωριζουμε θα ειμαστε εδω να σας βοηθησουμε!!!δεν εχουν κατι κατα πιστευω..ουτε τα θεωρω οπως λεγαν τραγικα ευαισθητα,σε μενα το αντιθετο αποδειξαν 2 χρονια τωρα...χρονο θελουν Βασιλη..χρονο θελουν ως προς ολα..οταν παρατηρεις τα πουλια τοτε εχεις σε ολα τα θεματα  τους κ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα(ασθενειες,συμ  περιφορες.αναπαραγωγη) , αυτα με λιγα λογια!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Γιάννη ....δεν μ επιασες.

Αυτό κράτα το για αργότερα.

Θέλω να ξεκινήσουμε απ την αρχή....

Μπορεί κάποιος να διαχειριστεί μεταλλάγμένες καρδερίνες στα κλουβιά του ....εύκολα ?

Είναι το ίδιο σαν τις μπαλκάνικα ?

Πρέπει να προσέξει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καρδερινες ειναι Βασιλη!
Οπως και οι μπαλκανικα.....Θελουν πολλη περισσοτερη τροφη ομως....καμια σχεση στις ποσοτητες!
Αρρωσταινουν σαν αυτες, ζευγαρωνουν σαν αυτες, συμπεριφερονται σαν αυτες!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οσοι γνωριζουμε θα ειμαστε εδω να σας βοηθησουμε!!!


Νικόλα αυτό το κρατάω.

Και μην ξανακούσω κανέναν οτι οι καρδερινάδες δεν μιλάνε.

Θα τους κάνουμε να τα ξεράσουν όλα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Καρδερινες ειναι Βασιλη!
> Οπως και οι μπαλκανικα.....Θελουν πολλη περισσοτερη τροφη ομως....καμια σχεση στις ποσοτητες!
> Αρρωσταινουν σαν αυτες, ζευγαρωνουν σαν αυτες, συμπεριφερονται σαν αυτες!


Κάποιοι που ασχολούνται με καρδερίνες πολύ περισσότερο απο μένα ...λενε :

Ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμος.

Γιατί ?

----------


## mitsman

Βασίλη αν εισαι ετοιμος να ασχοληθεις αποκλειστικα με τις ομορφες και να τους διαθέσεις τα διαμερισματα που ευδοκιμουν σε αυτα....
Βρες αξιολογους και εμπιστους ανθρώπους και προχωρα..... 

Μια συμβουλη θα σου δωσω εγω, μην παρεις πουλια με δαχτυλιδι που να μην γραφει GR

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Κάποιοι που ασχολούνται με καρδερίνες πολύ περισσότερο απο μένα ...λενε :
> 
> Ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμος.
> 
> Γιατί ?


Βασιλη ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας...να το θυμασαι αυτο...ισως φοβουνται κατι(οπως το οικονομικο,μηπως χαθει καποιο πουλι) αν σκεφτεις ετσι το εχασες το παιχνιδι.σκεφτεσαι θετικα.εχει περαστει η αποψη οτι ειναι υπερδυσκολα πουλια..κακως........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη αν εισαι ετοιμος να ασχοληθεις αποκλειστικα με τις ομορφες και να τους διαθέσεις τα διαμερισματα που ευδοκιμουν σε αυτα....
> Βρες αξιολογους και εμπιστους ανθρώπους και προχωρα..... 
> 
> Μια συμβουλη θα σου δωσω εγω, μην παρεις πουλια με δαχτυλιδι που να μην γραφει GR


Αυτο το συμπερασμα για το "αν" τα πουλιά θα είναι ελληνικά...το έχω καταλάβει.

Εννοείται πως θα είναι ελληνικά.

Αυτο για τα διαμερίσματα δεν μ αρεσε και πολύ γιατι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνουμε τις εγκαταστάσεις κάποιων παιδιών απο δω.

Δηλ. σε μία κανονική ζευγαρώστρα δεν μπαίνουν τα μεταλλαγμένα ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας...να το θυμασαι αυτο...ισως φοβουνται κατι(οπως το οικονομικο,μηπως χαθει καποιο πουλι) αν σκεφτεις ετσι το εχασες το παιχνιδι.σκεφτεσαι θετικα.εχει περαστει η αποψη οτι ειναι υπερδυσκολα πουλια..κακως........


Θα σας αλλάξω τα φώτα στις ερωτήσεις...

Τωρα που έθιξες το οικονομικό (θα το έλεγα και γω βέβαια πιο μετα)

Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει αυτά τα πουλιά τόσο ακριβά ?

----------


## mitsman

Και οι balcanica ζευγαρώνουν σε 60αρες..... δεν νομιζω να προσπαθησες σε 60αρα!!! εεεε????
ειναι κατι πολυ βασικο θεωρω να τους παρεχουμε ενα σωστο χωρο διαμονης!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Θα σας αλλάξω τα φώτα στις ερωτήσεις...
> 
> Τωρα που έθιξες το οικονομικό (θα το έλεγα και γω βέβαια πιο μετα)
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει αυτά τα πουλιά τόσο ακριβά ?


Τι ειναι αυτο που κανει ενα γιορκ να φτανει τα 300-500 ευρω?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Και οι balcanica ζευγαρώνουν σε 60αρες..... δεν νομιζω να προσπαθησες σε 60αρα!!! εεεε????
> ειναι κατι πολυ βασικο θεωρω να τους παρεχουμε ενα σωστο χωρο διαμονης!


Δημήτρη προσπαθώ να καλύψω πολύ κόσμο με τις ερωτήσεις που κάνω.

Και βέβαια δεν σκέφτομαι να βάλω τέτοια πουλιά σε 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα.

Θα ρισκάρω να ρωτήσω τo min φυσιολογικό κλουβί που μπορεί να ζήσει μόνη της μια τέτοια καρδερίνα όπως και το κλουβί αναπαραγωγής της.

Σίγουρα θα μου πείτε ότι είναι και στο πουλί.

Εμένα όμως δεν μ ενδιαφέρει η εξαίρεση.

Μ ενδιαφέρει ο κανόνας.

----------


## VASSILIOS

*Την βαψατε και οι δυο. Να δειτε για ποτε τα ποστ σας θα πανε 1.000 μ' αυτον που μπλεξατε.* :Happy0196:  :rollhappy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι ειναι αυτο που κανει ενα γιορκ να φτανει τα 300-500 ευρω?


Απάντηση με ερώτηση ?

(Θα σου σπάσω τα νεύρα :Fighting0074: )

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ετοιμαζω το ελάχιστο για αυτα τα πουλια κατα την γνωμη μου, για ενα ζευγαρι..... 180 υψος 75 βαθος και 100 πλατος!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Δημήτρη προσπαθώ να καλύψω πολύ κόσμο με τις ερωτήσεις που κάνω.
> 
> Και βέβαια δεν σκέφτομαι να βάλω τέτοια πουλιά σε 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα.
> 
> Θα ρισκάρω να ρωτήσω τo min φυσιολογικό κλουβί που μπορεί να ζήσει μόνη της μια τέτοια καρδερίνα όπως και το κλουβί αναπαραγωγής της.
> 
> Σίγουρα θα μου πείτε ότι είναι και στο πουλί.
> 
> Εμένα όμως δεν μ ενδιαφέρει η εξαίρεση.
> ...





 οπως βλεπεις.......

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Κάποιοι που ασχολούνται με καρδερίνες πολύ περισσότερο απο μένα ...λενε :
> 
> Ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμος.
> 
> Γιατί ?


Δε σου εξηγησαν γιατι σου το ειπαν αυτο?Δε θα επρεπε να σου πουν τους λογους...?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω ετοιμαζω το ελάχιστο για αυτα τα πουλια κατα την γνωμη μου, για ενα ζευγαρι..... 180 υψος 75 βαθος και 100 πλατος!


Απαγορευτικό για πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δε σου εξηγησαν γιατι σου το ειπαν αυτο?Δε θα επρεπε να σου πουν τους λογους...?


Προφανώς μπορεί να του ξέρεις καλύτερα απο μένα Γιάννη.

----------


## mitsman

τι να την κανω την πορσε στη Ναξο αν δεν εχω δρομο με ασφαλτο να την οδηγησω???

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Τους "καρδεριναδες" τους ξερω ΟΛΟΥΣ!
Δε μου λες ομως?Γιατι σου το ειπαν αυτο?Που το στηριξαν?
Εχεις επιτυχημενη - απ οσο ξερω - αναπαραγωγικη δραστηριοτητα με καναρινια.Δεν ειναι?
Να ελεγα οτι δεν εχεις δει φωλια, αυγα, νεοσσους στην πορεια σου, θα συμφωνουσα κι εγω....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τους "καρδεριναδες" τους ξερω ΟΛΟΥΣ!
> Δε μου λες ομως?Γιατι σου το ειπαν αυτο?Που το στηριξαν?
> Εχεις επιτυχημενη - απ οσο ξερω - αναπαραγωγικη δραστηριοτητα με καναρινια.Δεν ειναι?
> Να ελεγα οτι δεν εχεις δει φωλια, αυγα, νεοσσους στην πορεια σου, θα συμφωνουσα κι εγω....


Το μυαλό μου πάει στο ότι δεν έχω ακόμα την εμπειρία που ίσως χρειάζεται ....(μπορεί να έχουν και δίκιο)

Και βέβαια έχω κάνει πάρα πολλες αναπαραγωγές με κανάρια και έχω κάνει και πολλά πειράματα.

Και στις καρδερίνες μου φέτος έκανα πειράματα.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Και πως θα την αποκτησεις την εμπειρια αν δεν αρχισεις απο καπου?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Και πως θα την αποκτησεις την εμπειρια αν δεν αρχισεις απο καπου?


Αυτής της άποψης είμαι και γω.

Γενικά ρισκάρω στη ζωή μου.

Και γι αυτό άνοιξα το συγκεκριμένο thread.

Οπότε....

Το να προχωρήσει κάποιος είναι εφικτό. (θα τον βοηθήσουμε όλοι)

Αν έχει κάποιος κάποια ένσταση ---------------> την αναφέρει.

----------


## ninos

αφου ολα ειναι "σχετικα" ευκολα, τοτε ..




> ..Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει αυτά τα πουλιά τόσο ακριβά ?


ειναι κ μια δικη μου απορια. Ηθελα κ εγω να ασχοληθω με ιθαγενη, αλλα οι τιμες απλησιαστες..

----------


## jk21

> Αν έχει κάποιος κάποια ένσταση ---------------> την αναφέρει.



Mια ! ειτε σε οποιον παει να παρει καναρινι για πρωτη φορα ,ειτε καρδερινα balcanica ειτε μεταλλαγμενη , ειτε κολυμπρι ...

να θεσει πρωτα τους στοχους του και αν το κανει και ειναι σιγουρος για αυτο ,να ξεκινησει 

αν οι στοχοι αφορουν πουλια ιθαγενη ,ειτε γηγενη ειτε αλλων ευρωπαικων υποειδων ,ειτε μεταλλαξεις ,μπορει να ξεκιναμε με τα ελαχιστα δεδομενα πχ κλουβες του μετρου πανω κατω ,αλλα πρεπει εξ αρχης να υπαρχει στοχος για το παλατι που αξιζουν .Καλυτερα ενα ζευγαρι και σε παλατι  !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Εφετος οπου απευθυνθηκα να αγορασω καναρινια για παραμανες οι τιμες για κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα π.χ ηταν 40 ευρω για 2χρονα πουλια!!Αν το καναρινι το οποιο με ενα ζευγαρι μπορω να παρω 13-15 πουλια τη σεζον κοστιζει τοσο, οριστε εσεις μια τιμη για τις μεταλλαγμενες major!

----------


## panos70

να πουμε 400 ;

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Οχι να πουμε 200-300 για μια απλη μεταλλαξη π.χ
Οταν τα τιμπραντος εχουν 40-60 να μην εχει ενας αχατης 200?
Και σκεφτειτε ποσα καναρινια γεννιουνται το χρονο και ποσες καρδερινες?

----------


## ninos

40 ευρω για ενα θηλυκο λιποχρωμικο, ειναι παρα πολλα. Με 15 ευρω αγοραζεις φετιναρι.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> 40 ευρω για ενα θηλυκο λιποχρωμικο, ειναι παρα πολλα. Με 15 ευρω αγοραζεις φετιναρι.


Ορισε μια τιμη τοτε για ενα φετιναρι καρδερινακι αν θελεις, αλλιως μιλαμε εντελως φιλολογικα.
Αν και δεν ξερω γιατι πηγαμε στις τιμες των....?
Θα μπορουσαμε να ανοιξουμε ενα αλλο θεμα για αυτες.

----------


## nikoslarisa

στα μερη μου απλο καναρινι φετιναρι το δεινουν 20 ευρο(θα παιξουμε με τα νουμερα παιδια κ ισως παει αλλου η κουβεντα)το ξερουμε ολοι μας....

----------


## ninos

Ναι αλλα.. θα ρωτησω, πως θα παει η εκτροφη μπροστα με τοσο υψηλες τιμες κ αναφερομαι για ανθρωπους που θελουν να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα ; Ποσοι θελουν καρδερινες (δεν λεω μεταλλαγμενες) αλλα οι τιμες τελικα τους κανουν να δισταζουν ; Αρα μερικοι, ισως μετα πανε κ αγοραζουν πιασμενες με 15 ευρω.

----------


## xarhs

μερικοι ισως να μην παρουν και τιποτα και να μεινουν μπουκαλα.........  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δε μπαινω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια.....Αυτη η κουβεντα εχει γινει απειρες φορες στα φορουμ!
Οι αγριες αιχμαλωτισμενες καρδερινες δεν εχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση με τις εκτροφης!
Αποφευγεις ομως.....Ορισε σε παρακαλω μια τιμη η οποια θα ηταν αποδεκτη κι απο τους δυο(εκτροφεας-αγοραστης)

----------


## panos70

γυρο  170 πιστευω θα ηταν καλα με την κριση που εχουμε

----------


## panos70

οταν με 170-200  θα επαιρνες το champion στα τιμπραντο

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> γυρο  170 πιστευω θα ηταν καλα με την κριση που εχουμε


Γιατι, δινονται πιο ακριβα οι μπαλκανικα?Πολλα ειπες....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> οταν με 170-200  θα επαιρνες το champion στα τιμπραντο


και τι ειναι τα τιμπραντο που εχουν 200???

----------


## panos70

οχι Γιαννη τα τιμπραντο ολλα το τιμπραντο,ειναι το champion δλδ το καλυτερο στην Ελλαδα

----------


## panos70

παιδια καληνυχτα  εγω θα κλεισω ,τα λεμε αυριο παλι

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

και? Ενα τιμπραντο ειναι Πανο....200???
Και συζηταμε για τις καρδερινες και δη τις μεταλλαγμενες?
Προσφορα και ζητηση λοιπον, για να καταληξουμε καπου!
Οταν εσυ μπορεις και δινεις 200 για το τσαμπιον τιμπραντο το οποιο εγω δε δινω ουτε ενα ευρω, ετσι κι εγω δινω 1000 για ενα ιζαμπελ που εσυ θελεις να ειναι φθηνοτερο απο το "τσαμπιον τιμπραντο".
Γιαυτο λεω οτι δεν βγαινει πουθενα η συζητηση αυτη....

Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## ninos

Δεν με καταλαβες βρε Γιαννη, με παρεξηγησες..Φυσικα δεν ειμαι υπερμαχος στην αγορα πιασμενων, εννοειται ειμαι εναντια στην αγορα τους.. Αλλα μηπως ο αλλος πανω στην απελπισια του, στραφει στην λυση αυτη ;

Σχετικα με τις τιμες, για εμενα δεν ειναι απλο. Σε καθε αγορα, ο πωλητης οριζει το υψος κ ο αγοραστης αποφασιζει. Αναλογα τι προσφερει ο πωλητης, τι εγγυηση σου δινει, τι γραπτους πιστοποιημενους ελεγχους εχει περασει αυτο που σου δινει κτλ κτλ.
Εαν αγορασω για παραδειγμα ενα σκυλο, θα απαιτησω εγγυησεις, οπως χαρτια κτηνιατρου, εμβολια, εξετασεις, βεβαιωσεις ασθενιων κτλ. Οσο περισσοτερες εγγυησεις εχει, τοσο ανεβαζει την τιμη κ ο αγοραστης. Οσο λιγοτερα εχει, τοσο κατεβαζει..

----------


## vag21

βασιλη γνωμη μου ειναι να σταθεροποιησεις λιγο την εκτροφη σου στην μπαλκανικα.

να παρατηρησεις,να αντιμετωπισεις προβληματα,να μαθεις γενικα απο τα λαθη σου.

φετος ξεκινησες την εκτροφη στα ιθαγενη,μην βιαζεσαι και δεν εννοω οτι δεν εισαι ετοιμος μιας και νεοσσο μεγαλωσες με επιτυχια.

συμφωνω με τον γιαννη οτι και αυτη καρδερινα ειναι και εχει παρομοια διαχειριση με την μπαλκανικα,αλλα σαφως πολυ πιο ακριβη και τυχων απωλειες να σε απογοητευσουν.

γνωμη μου ειναι οτι μετα απο δυο χρονια και με επιτυχια στην εκτροφη της μπαλκανικα,τα μεταλαγμενα για σενα θα ειναι μονοδρομος.

και αν δεν κρατιεσαι βαλε φετος μια πιο φθηνη μεταλλαξη χωρις ομως να αφησεις της μπαλκανικα.

υ.γ σε αυτα που γραφω δωσε την λιγοτερη σημασια μιας και ειμαι ο πιο ασχετος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τι να την κανω την πορσε στη Ναξο αν δεν εχω δρομο με ασφαλτο να την οδηγησω???


Γι αυτό λοιπόν έβγαλαν την porsche cayenne .

Και στον χωματόδρομο λοιπόν.

Και αν θα πάρω μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες θα πάρω με τέτοια μετάλλαξη.  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οσο αναφορά το οικονομικό σκελος τα πραγματα είναι απλά.

Ακόμα τα μεταλλαγμένα είναι στην αρχή τους και γι αυτο το λόγο κρατιούνται ακόμα ψηλά.

Κάποτε οι μπαλκάνικα πουλιόντουσαν 200-250 ευρώ.

Τώρα ?

-----------------

Και κάτι άλλο γιατι πρέπει να τα λέμε όλα.

Κάποια απο τα παιδιά που έχουν μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες έχουν φάει γερά χαστούκια(πολύ γερά) που αν ακούσετε οικονομικές ζημιές που μπορεί να έχουν υποστεί δεν θα πιστεύετε στ αυτιά σας.

Ολα παίζουν ρόλο.

Και απ την άλλη θα πει κάποιος.

Και γω θα πληρώσω τις ζημιές του άλλου ?

Και η απάντηση ειναι ----------> Ναι.  (έτσι λειτουργεί ότι πωλείται και ότι αγοράζεται).

Και ας κλείσει εδώ ότι έχει σχέση με το οικονομικό σκέλος. Εξάλου δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα μας.



Λεφτά υπάρχουν να φάνε και οι κότες.

Κότες δεν έχουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Το οικονομικο σκέλος της αγορας ειναι κατι το οποιο αν το συζητησουμε σοβαρα τα 300 ευρω για ενα τετοιο πουλι ειναι λιγα λεφτα, τωρα αν ειμεις δεν εχουμε και μας τσουζει (για εμενα προσωπικα μιλαω) ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο!
Θα πρεπει να σκεφτούμε καλύτερα το οικονομικό σκελος της συντήρησης για την καλυτερη και ποιοτικοτερη διαμονη, διατροφή και διαχείριση!

Είπαμε πρέπει να υπολογισουμε τα εξής πραγματα , τιμη τροφης γύρω στα 6-7 το κιλο, τεραστια κλουβα και πολυωρη καθημερινη απασχόληση.... αν μπορουμε να τα διαθεσουμε αυτα για εμενα ολα προχωρανε καλως!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Το οικονομικο σκέλος της αγορας ειναι κατι το οποιο αν το συζητησουμε σοβαρα τα 300 ευρω για ενα τετοιο πουλι ειναι λιγα λεφτα, τωρα αν ειμεις δεν εχουμε και μας τσουζει (για εμενα προσωπικα μιλαω) ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο!
> Θα πρεπει να σκεφτούμε καλύτερα το οικονομικό σκελος της συντήρησης για την καλυτερη και ποιοτικοτερη διαμονη, διατροφή και διαχείριση!
> 
> Είπαμε πρέπει να υπολογισουμε τα εξής πραγματα , τιμη τροφης γύρω στα 6-7 το κιλο, τεραστια κλουβα και πολυωρη καθημερινη απασχόληση.... αν μπορουμε να τα διαθεσουμε αυτα για εμενα ολα προχωρανε καλως!


Πολυ μου αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι σαν εσενα Δημητρη...εχεις πιασει το νοημα(χαιρομαι που τα ειπες εσυ για μενα),θα σας πω κατι τελευτεο, οταν πηρα τα πουλακια μαζευα τα χρηματα 2χρ ενω παραλληλα εψαχνα πουλια (επεσα στον ***** κ δεν το μετανιωσα με πουλια απο εξω πριν 2 χρονια,τελος παντων αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα),αυτο που θελω να πω κ ισως ακουστει καπως αλλα πρεπει να το πω:μερικοι ειχαν πει, καλά εδωσες τοσα χρηματα και και και(ειπαν κ αλλα),τους απαντησα πολυ απλα οτι οταν εσεις καθε μερα θελατε 3-4 καφεδες κ 2 πακετσα τσιγαρα εγω εκανα αλλα γουστα!!!!!!!!ειπαμε ολα ειναι σχετικα κ ο καθε ενας εχει αλλο τροπο σκεψης(που μπορει να μιν ειναι σωστος)...οι πορσε γιατι δεν φθηναινουν?οσο για τα σπασμενα δεν θα τα πληρωσει ο αγοραστης(************),αλλα θα πληρωσει κατι αξιοπρεπες κ για  τους δυο(αγοραστης-πωλητης),για τροφη Δημητρη εκει που εισαι δυστιχως 6 ευρο θα σου βγει λογο μεταφορας της αποστασης αλλιως 3 ευρο εχει κ ειμαι πολυ καλη.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Δεν με καταλαβες βρε Γιαννη, με παρεξηγησες..Φυσικα δεν ειμαι υπερμαχος στην αγορα πιασμενων, εννοειται ειμαι εναντια στην αγορα τους.. Αλλα μηπως ο αλλος πανω στην απελπισια του, στραφει στην λυση αυτη ;
> 
> Σχετικα με τις τιμες, για εμενα δεν ειναι απλο. Σε καθε αγορα, ο πωλητης οριζει το υψος κ ο αγοραστης αποφασιζει. Αναλογα τι προσφερει ο πωλητης, τι εγγυηση σου δινει, τι γραπτους πιστοποιημενους ελεγχους εχει περασει αυτο που σου δινει κτλ κτλ.
> Εαν αγορασω για παραδειγμα ενα σκυλο, θα απαιτησω εγγυησεις, οπως χαρτια κτηνιατρου, εμβολια, εξετασεις, βεβαιωσεις ασθενιων κτλ. Οσο περισσοτερες εγγυησεις εχει, τοσο ανεβαζει την τιμη κ ο αγοραστης. Οσο λιγοτερα εχει, τοσο κατεβαζει..


 Καλημερα!
Πολυ απλα Παναγιωτη, οι μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες δεν ειναι για ολους....!
Οπως δεν ειναι και οι πορσε που αναφερθηκαν πιο πανω απο τα παιδια!

----------


## panos70

> *Γιάννης Χαλκίδα*                 και? Ενα τιμπραντο ειναι Πανο....200???
> Και συζηταμε για τις καρδερινες και δη τις μεταλλαγμενες?
> Προσφορα και ζητηση λοιπον, για να καταληξουμε καπου!
> Οταν εσυ μπορεις και δινεις 200 για το τσαμπιον τιμπραντο το οποιο εγω  δε δινω ουτε ενα ευρω, ετσι κι εγω δινω 1000 για ενα ιζαμπελ που εσυ  θελεις να ειναι φθηνοτερο απο το "τσαμπιον τιμπραντο".
> Γιαυτο λεω οτι δεν βγαινει πουθενα η συζητηση αυτη....
> 
> Καλο βραδυ!


  Eδω Γιαννη θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου,ολα τα πραγματα ειναι το πως το βλεπει ο καθενας,εμενα και τζαμπα να μου δωσεις καρδερινες μεταλαγμενες η μη,δεν θα τις παρω ,βεβαια για αλλους ειναι χρυσαφι,ειναι σαν να εχεις μια ομαδα ποδοσφαιρου  και θελεις να παρεις το πρωταθλημα   και ψαχνεις καλους παιχτες ,και βρισκεις φθηνα η τζαμπα εναν του μπασκετ θα τον παρεις η οχι ; καπως ετσι ειναι και στα πουλια το καθε ενα εχει την δικη του αξια στον κλαδο του

----------


## panos70

> *Γιάννης Χαλκίδα*                 Καλημερα!
> Πολυ απλα Παναγιωτη, οι μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες δεν ειναι για ολους....!
> Οπως δεν ειναι και οι πορσε που αναφερθηκαν πιο πανω απο τα παιδια!


  Σωστος...........  :Happy0065:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Πανο - φιλικα παντα - να σε ρωτησω κατι?
Γιατι μπηκες σε μια συζητηση για πουλια που ουτε καν σε ενδιαφερουν οπως λες?
Αν θελεις μου λες....Για την περιεργεια μου και μονο.
Εγω στις αλλες ενοτητες που αφορουν παπαγαλους ή καναρινια ας πουμε(μην παρεξηγηθω, σεβαστη η εκτροφη ολων των πουλιων!!), δεν συμμετεχω καθολου γιατι δεν εχω και αποψη.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Θελω και εγω να πω την αποψη μου αν και δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με μεταλαξεις.Τοθεμα δεν ειναι η τιμη που εβαλε ο Βασιλης ,το θεμα ειναι αν μπορει ο καθενας να διαχειρηστει αυτα τα πουλια και σε τελικη αναλληση το χρηματικο ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να μας απασχολει αφου παρουμε την αποφαση για μεταλλαγμενα.το θεμα ειναι τι πρεπει να ξερουμε τι να προσεξουμε ετσι ωστε να προφυλαξουμε τα πουλια και τα λεφτα που δωσαμε σε αυτα περιμενουμε απαντησεις και οχι αν ειναι ακριβα η οχι,

----------


## jk21

οταν μιλαμε για αγοροπωλησιες ,μιλαμε για προσφορα και ζητηση .Η προσφορα δεν ειναι μεγαλη ,γιατι δεν ειναι πολλοι οι εκτροφεις μεταλλαγμενων καρδερινων.Η ζητηση ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την προσφορα .Αρκετα θα ελεγα μεγαλυτερη .Γιατι; Καποιοι θελουν ντε και καλα μεταλλαγμενη ,για να νοιωσουν το ρισκο μια εκτροφης που εχει την φημη (ειναι ή δεν ειναι ) της δυσκολης .Σαρωσανε στις ευκολες και λενε να πανε παραπανω ... Καποιοι γιατι δεν τους νοιαζει να πληρωσουν πολυ περισσοτερα απο μια απλη major (γιατι συνηθως σε αυτο το υποειδος υπαρχουν οι μεταλλαξεις ... εκτροφης ,οχι σχιστου ... ) μονο και μονο ,γιατι βλεπουν σε μια μεταλλαγμενη υποκειμενικα ή αντικειμενικα κατι πιο ομορφο .Καποιοι αλλοι (αρκετοι ) γιατι βλεπουν υψηλες για αυτους τιμες ,γκρινιαζουν για αυτο ,αλλα ενδομυχα θελουν να πετυχουν την αναπαραγωγη τους ,για να πουλησουν και αυτοι με παρομοιες τιμες ,πιστευοντας οτι θα τα κονομησουν ,ειτε αυτο συμβει ,ειτε οχι 


γιατι δεν πεφτουν οι τιμες; γιατι δεν αυξανεται η προσφορα .Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο; γιατι προφανως οσοι αγοραζουν ,ελαχιστοι γνωριζουν να τις διαχειριστουν και πανε στην εκτροφη ,πριν μαθουν να εκτρεφουν σωστα εστω καναρινια .Βιταμινη Α σημαινει σωστες χρησεις συμπληρωματων ( ποσοι ξερουν να το κανουν  ;  ποσοι φορτωνουν τα συκωτια με υπερδοσολογιες και επικαλυψεις σκευασματων; ) και κυριως μερακι απο τον εκτροφεα  ,για παροχη φρεσκιας τροφης .Φρεσκους σπορους αταγγιστους (πως το εξασφαλιζουμε )  ,φρεσκια αυγοτροφη ωστε να μην ταγγισουν τα λιπαρα της και η βιτ Α ( ποσοι φτιαχνουνε και ποσοι την αλλαζουν συχνα ) ,φρεσκα χορταρικα οπως μπροκολο,σεσκουλο ,κοκκινη πιπερια ,ταραξακο ,γλυστριδα  .... ποσοι τα δινουν καθε μερα; γιατι καθε μερα εχει αναγκη το πουλι που εχει παραπανω λευκο ... δεν μπορει να αποθηκευσει την βιτ Α στο βαθμο που το κανουν τα αλλα .Ο Γιαννης το παρουσιασε σαν ευκολο ,γιατι για τον τροπο που αυτος βλεπει την ασχολια με τα πουλια ,ναι ειναι ευκολο .Για αυτον ομως που βαζει τους σπορους σημερα ,τιγκαρει και μπολικη μπισκοτοτροφη και αλλαζει (το καλοκαιρι ... ε οχι και το χειμωνα .μην το ξεφτιλισουμε ) εστω το νερο μια φορα την ημερα ,δεν ειναι και τοσο απλα  

ομως αν αυτα υπαρχουν ,η εκτροφη της μεταλλαγμενης και ακομα περισσοτερο της major (αν μιλαμε για πουλια που δεν προερχονται απο εκτροφη του εσωτερικου ή το εξωτερικου τιγκα στο φαρμακο ) ειναι σαφως πιο ευκολη ,απο οτι της balcanica ,που την μια στιγμη το πουλι κελαηδα και την αλλη βλεπει τον ουρανο ...


ο καθενας εχει τους στοχους του και αυτο ειναι το κρισιμο ... να τους οριοθετησει 

για μενα σε ολα τα πουλια ,θα επρεπε να υπαρχει πωληση ακριβως στο κοστος σε καθε χομπιστα (για εμπορο δεν μπορω να ζητησω κατι τετοιο ) και χαρισμα καποιων πουλιων ,οπου νοιωθει οτι αξιζει και οτι θα εκτιμηθει

----------


## nikoslarisa

Οταν ξεκινας κατι για πρωτη φορα ειναι φυσικο για το 99% να φοβαται,να το θεωρει δυσκολο,ακατορθωτο....οσες συμβουλες κ αν πει καποιος που εκτρεφει χρονια καρδερινες(ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΕΙΑ) αν ο ακοατης δεν εχει σκοπο να κανει σωστη  χρηση των συμβουλων τοτε ας μιν μπει καθολου στο παιχνιδι.ο εκτροφεας δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη αν ο αγοραστης τελεικα ηταν (στοκος) κ ειχε τα πουλια γραμενα κανωνικα...το ποιο τραγικο που εχω ακουσει:με πηραν τηλ για να τους πω πως δινουμε το baycox,τους ειπα οτι μαζι θα βαλεις κ κονακιον.πηγε στο φαρμακιο 3 φορες κ ξεχνουσε το ονομα.με πηρε τηλ την 3τη φορα κ λεει:ρε φιλε πηγα μεσα στο φαρμακειο τωρα κ ειπα θελω κωνειο για τα πουλια κ με εδειοξαν...του λεω κονακιον φιλε μου βιταμινη Κ..........τα συμπερασματα δικα σας..ανθρωπος 40+χρονον....αφου πηρα φορα γιατι τα κραταω μεσα μου,ενας γνωστος μου 45χρ βγαζει καρδερινες 15χρ...καθε χρονο απο 20 μικρα 1-2 φτανουν να ζησουν..εχω δει τροφη καλη γενικα αλλα γεματη καναβουρι-ηλιοσπορο(βαζει αυτος),βιταμινες κοκκινες-κιτρινες-πρασσινες-μπλεεεεεε!!!!3το χρονο μηλαμε του λεω πραγματα κ δεν εχει κανει σχεδον τιποτα..πηρε κ κανα 4-5 major(ολα μαζι καπου 300ευρο), 5χρονον πουλια απο εναν που τα ξεφορτωθηκε.αλλα ψωφαν αλλα κοιμουνται τη μερα κ κελαηδαν τη νυχτα(σε κατι 60ρες ζευγαρωστρες ουτε να κουνηθουν δεν μπορουν).....ετσι δεν πας πουθενα..μετα λεει α βαρεθηκα δεν τα θελω....ε πως να τα θελεις...........πρεπει να ακους ατομα που βλεπεις οτι η εκτροφη τους προχωρα χρονο με τον χρονο(αρα κατι ξερουν πλεον,κατι κανουν σωστα)....αν δεν αντεξεις την βροχη πως θα δεις το ουρανιο τοξο?????????

----------


## antoninio

> Οταν ξεκινας κατι για πρωτη φορα ειναι φυσικο για το 99% να φοβαται,να το θεωρει δυσκολο,ακατορθωτο....οσες συμβουλες κ αν πει καποιος που εκτρεφει χρονια καρδερινες(ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΕΙΑ) αν ο ακοατης δεν εχει σκοπο να κανει σωστη  χρηση των συμβουλων τοτε ας μιν μπει καθολου στο παιχνιδι.ο εκτροφεας δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη αν ο αγοραστης τελεικα ηταν (στοκος) κ ειχε τα πουλια γραμενα κανωνικα...το ποιο τραγικο που εχω ακουσει:με πηραν τηλ για να τους πω πως δινουμε το baycox,τους ειπα οτι μαζι θα βαλεις κ κονακιον.πηγε στο φαρμακιο 3 φορες κ ξεχνουσε το ονομα.με πηρε τηλ την 3τη φορα κ λεει:ρε φιλε πηγα μεσα στο φαρμακειο τωρα κ ειπα θελω κωνειο για τα πουλια κ με εδειοξαν...του λεω κονακιον φιλε μου βιταμινη Κ..........τα συμπερασματα δικα σας..ανθρωπος 40+χρονον....αφου πηρα φορα γιατι τα κραταω μεσα μου,ενας γνωστος μου 45χρ βγαζει καρδερινες 15χρ...καθε χρονο απο 20 μικρα 1-2 φτανουν να ζησουν..εχω δει τροφη καλη γενικα αλλα γεματη καναβουρι-ηλιοσπορο(βαζει αυτος),βιταμινες κοκκινες-κιτρινες-πρασσινες-μπλεεεεεε!!!!3το χρονο μηλαμε του λεω πραγματα κ δεν εχει κανει σχεδον τιποτα..πηρε κ κανα 4-5 major(ολα μαζι καπου 300ευρο), 5χρονον πουλια απο εναν που τα ξεφορτωθηκε.αλλα ψωφαν αλλα κοιμουνται τη μερα κ κελαηδαν τη νυχτα(σε κατι 60ρες ζευγαρωστρες ουτε να κουνηθουν δεν μπορουν).....ετσι δεν πας πουθενα..μετα λεει α βαρεθηκα δεν τα θελω....ε πως να τα θελεις...........πρεπει να ακους ατομα που βλεπεις οτι η εκτροφη τους προχωρα χρονο με τον χρονο(αρα κατι ξερουν πλεον,κατι κανουν σωστα)....αν δεν αντεξεις την βροχη πως θα δεις το ουρανιο τοξο?????????



..το χειροτερο ειναι οτι  <<οι κουφοι>> βγαζουν σκαρτα τα πουλια..

----------


## antoninio

..στην μεχρι τωρα συζητηση εχω σταθει σε 2 πραγματα..α)θελουν ευρυχωρο κλουβι..του μετρου ας πουμε για αρχη..και β)θελουν παραπανω βιταμινη Α..πως την χορηγουμε???μεσα στην αυγοτροφη ας πουμε σε μονιμη βαση η συστηματικα στο νερο???ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αντωνη βιτ Α κυριος στις ανοιχτοχρωμες μεταλλαξεις..εγω δινω στο νερο τους βιτ Α!!επισης δινω κ απο φυσικες πηγες βιτ Α!!

----------


## antoninio

πολυ ωραια..κραταω σημειωσεις..ευχαριστω Νικο...

----------


## jk21

Νικο ποια βιτ Α δινεις στο νερο;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Beaphar Βιταμινη Α  και  Ornisol Lisovit AD3E δινω Δημητρη!!

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη δεν απορροφαται σωστα στο νερο.προτεινεται για την τροφη ,αν δεις τις οδηγιες .μαλιστα λιπαρη τροφη .η βιταμινη Α ως λιποδιαλυτη ,θελει ή ειδικο διαλυτη (πχ η ορνισολ θα εχει ειτε γλυκερολη ειτε γλυκολη ... αυτοι ειναι συνηθως ) ή να δινεται σαν σκονη με λιπαρη τροφη  .η δευτερη ειναι οκ αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις τοσο συχνη χρηση ,οσο θελουν τα εχοντα λευκο παραγοντα ,γιατι εχει και d3 που συσσωρευεται σε τυχον περισσεια στο συκωτι

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Η βιταμινη Α δινεται μεσω των φυσικων τροφων!!Αυγο, μπροκολο, ολα τα πρασινα,.......
Γιατι τοσο μεγαλο θεμα η Βιτ Α?Δεν ειναι καμια επιστημη.....

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Η βιταμινη Α δινεται μεσω των φυσικων τροφων!!Αυγο, μπροκολο, ολα τα πρασινα,.......
> Γιατι τοσο μεγαλο θεμα η Βιτ Α?Δεν ειναι καμια επιστημη.....


πολυβιταμινες δινω ελαχιστες απο περσι.κυριος δινω φυσικες τροφες.απλα βρησκονται για μια στο τοσο....

----------


## jk21

> Βιταμινη Α σημαινει σωστες χρησεις συμπληρωματων ( ποσοι ξερουν να το κανουν  ;  ποσοι φορτωνουν τα συκωτια με υπερδοσολογιες και επικαλυψεις σκευασματων; ) και κυριως μερακι απο τον εκτροφεα  ,για παροχη φρεσκιας τροφης .Φρεσκους σπορους αταγγιστους (πως το εξασφαλιζουμε )  ,*φρεσκια αυγοτροφη ωστε να μην ταγγισουν τα λιπαρα της και η βιτ Α ( ποσοι φτιαχνουνε και ποσοι την αλλαζουν συχνα ) ,φρεσκα χορταρικα οπως μπροκολο,σεσκουλο ,κοκκινη πιπερια ,ταραξακο ,γλυστριδα  .... ποσοι τα δινουν καθε μερα; γιατι καθε μερα εχει αναγκη το πουλι που εχει παραπανω λευκο ... δεν μπορει να αποθηκευσει την βιτ Α στο βαθμο που το κανουν τα αλλα* .Ο Γιαννης το παρουσιασε σαν ευκολο ,γιατι για τον τροπο που αυτος βλεπει την ασχολια με τα πουλια ,ναι ειναι ευκολο *.Για αυτον ομως που βαζει τους σπορους σημερα ,τιγκαρει και μπολικη μπισκοτοτροφη και αλλαζει (το καλοκαιρι ... ε οχι και το χειμωνα .μην το ξεφτιλισουμε ) εστω το νερο μια φορα την ημερα ,δεν ειναι και τοσο απλα*


ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  δυσκολο ειναι για αυτους που δεν δινουν ουτε χορταρικα  ,ουτε φρεσκο αυγο  .... μην μου πεις οτι ειναι ελαχιστοι ... ειδικα στον χωρο των καρδεριναδων .Με μια σωστη φυσικη διατροφη και σποραδικη χρηση συμπληρωματος ,που ετσι κι αλλιως δινουμε και σε αλλα πουλια ( εκτος αν εχουμε κοκκινα ματι που εκει η αναγκη ειναι πιο εντονη ) μια χαρα μπορει να αντιμετωπισθει το θεμα << βιταμινη Α >>

----------


## panos70

> *Γιάννης Χαλκίδα*                   Πανο - φιλικα παντα - να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> Γιατι μπηκες σε μια συζητηση για πουλια που ουτε καν σε ενδιαφερουν οπως λες?
> Αν θελεις μου λες....Για την περιεργεια μου και μονο.
> Εγω στις αλλες ενοτητες που αφορουν παπαγαλους ή καναρινια ας πουμε(μην  παρεξηγηθω, σεβαστη η εκτροφη ολων των πουλιων!!), δεν συμμετεχω καθολου  γιατι δεν εχω και αποψη.
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


 Γιατι πολυ απλα διαβαζω σχεδον ολα τα θεματα εκτος απο τους παπαγαλους ,και γιατι ολοι σχεδον οι διαδικτυακοι μου οι φιλου εδω μεσα εκτος απο καναρινια εχουν και καρδερινες και με ενδιαφερουν αυτα που γραφουν, γιατι θελω να διαβαζω τι γνωμη τους και την αποψη τους σχετικα με τις καρδερινες  και μη,ελπιζω να σε καλυψα ως ενα  μερος

----------


## antonispahn

Εγω παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω απο φωνη πως πανε οι major?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάμε παρακάτω.

Θέλοντας να κάνω μία κατασκευή ....τι διαστάσεις να έχει μία ζευγαρώστρα που θα φιλοξενήσει ένα ζευγάρι μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βασιλη εχω δει ατομα που βαζαν ζευγαρια κ βαζουν ακομα μερικα σε κλουβες του:1μετρου επι50επι50 πανω κατω...πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα για πουλακια σε νορμαλ μεγεθος....απο εκει κ περα οσο ποιο ανετα τις κανεις τις ζευγαρωστρες τοσο το καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!ολα σχετικα ειναι...ειναι κ στην συμπεριφορα του πουλιου που θα σου τυχει!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δηλ. Νικόλα σε μια κλούβα 1,40 Χ 50 Χ 50 που σκέφτομαι να κάνω είμαι καλά ?

Καμια ένσταση απο κανέναν άλλον ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ καλα για αρχη...σιγα σιγα να μαθαινεις κ ολας!!θα βαλεις κ ψευτικα κλαδια με φυλλα απο εξω κ θα νιωθουν αψωγα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ καλα για αρχη...σιγα σιγα να μαθαινεις κ ολας!!θα βαλεις κ ψευτικα κλαδια με φυλλα απο εξω κ θα νιωθουν αψωγα!!!!!!!!!


Καμιά φωτό έχουμε να δω το "πως" ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

οταν λες φωτο???τι θελεις να δεις?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οταν λες φωτο???τι θελεις να δεις?


Μία τέτοια παρόμοια κλούβα με τα κλαδια και τα φυτά ρε Νικόλα

----------


## nikoslarisa

οχι δεν εχω εγω τετοια φωτο δυστιχως.εμενα ο χωρος μου ειναι 1μετρο επι 1 κ 2 υψος..θα προσπαθησω να βρω κατι παρομοιο να σου δειξω

----------


## nikoslarisa

δες κατι εδω να καταλαβεις...του Β.Μανουση

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjpB6pLCJMU δες κατι εδω να καταλαβεις...του Β.Μανουση


Ωραίος ο Βασίλης...

οκ...έτσι έχω και γω στα δικάμου γαρδέλια.

Περιμένω και την άποψη του Γιάννη περι χώρου.

Γιάννης ...ακούει ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να ξερεις οτι παιζει ρολο μεγαλο κ η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων κ ειδικα οταν πυρωσουν.εμενα εσπασε αυγα αρσενικος σε κλουβα 2 μετρα επι1 κ 2 υψος..στο λεω ξανα ολα ειναι σχετικα......τιποτα δεν ισχυει κ ολα ισχυουν με αυτα τα πουλια......

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Βασιλη, το ελαχιστο 1,2 χ 0,5 χ0,5. Οσο μεγαλυτερη η κλουβα τοσο πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα οσον αφορα την αναπαραγωγη!
Κλουβα πτησης οπωσδηποτε μεγαλυτερη για τα μικρα που θα βγαζεις.
Παντα το μεγεθος το δινουμε κατα μηκος για να πετανε τα πουλια!
Δηλ. Οχι μια ψηλη αλλα στενη κλουβα......
Τα πουλια δεν πετανε καθ υψος.
Τι φωτογραφια ζητας μωρε???Δες εδω....κατι το οποιο εχεις δει ηδη.Κλουβα 1 χ50 χ 50.




οχι υπερβολες στην καλυψη. απλα να νιωθουν λιγο ασφαλεια,αλλα να παρατηρουν εξωτερικα της κλουβας...

----------


## aeras

Όταν ίπτανται κατ΄ ύψος γυμνάζονται περισσότερο

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ωραια, να τα βαζουμε σε κλουβια σωληνες για να γυμναζονται πολυ...!!αχαχχααχαχ

----------


## jk21

το ιδανικο θα ηταν να ειχαμε και υψος και πλατος .Χωρις υψος μεγαλο (αλλα 50-60 ποντους σιγουρα ) και με μηκος αρκετο ομως διπλασιο και περισσοτερο ,αν παραλληλα τα εχουμε σε αποσταση απο το εδαφος (για να νοιωθουν ασφαλεια ) μια χαρα ειναι .Σαφως ομως αν καποιος μπορει να εχει ενεργο ολο το χωρο απο κατω μεχρι πανω ,ακομα καλυτερα

μπορω να σκεφτω δυο καρδερινες να κυνηγιουνται χωρις σταματημο περα δωθε σε κλουβα πλατους 1μισυ μετρου και ας ειναι μονο 60 π ,αλλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω να κανουν την ιδια κινηση σε κλουβα πλατους 60 ποντων και υψους 1μισυ μετρου

----------


## panos70

> *aeras*                  Όταν ίπτανται κατ΄ ύψος γυμνάζονται περισσότερο


 κατι παραπανω ξερει ο Μηχαλης για να το λεει

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνω Πανο .Αλλα οταν εχουν και υψος *και πλατος* .Αν το πλατος της κλουβας ειναι μικρο (πχ 60 ποντους  ) ,ποσες νομιζεις θα ανεβοκατεβαινουν; Μαλλον δεν θα ειναι συχνη αυτη η κινηση τους ... οποτε γινεται ,πραγματι θα γυμναζονται περισσοτερο 

αλλα μια λαμπα 50 watt καιει περισσοτερη ενεργεια απο μια 20 w αν την αναβουμε .Αν φοβομαστε μην καψει ρευμα ,η ενεργεια που θα καταναλωθει τελικα θα ειναι μικροτερη ,παρα την μεγαλυτερη ισχυ

----------


## panos70

πιστευω πως ο Μιχαλης μιλησε και για κλουβα ,η οπως βαζουμε στα ατομικα κλουβακια ενα παταρακι πανω κι ενα κατω

----------


## jk21

αν μιλα για ανετη κλουβα και σε πλατος που καλα ειναι να εχει και υψος ,τοτε συμφωνουμε απολυτα

----------


## οδυσσέας

οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με την αναπαραγωγη οποιοδηποτε πουλιου, δεν ρωταει κανεναν. γιατι πρεπει να ρωτησει για τις μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες?

οταν ιδίος εχει λεφτα να φανε και οι κοτες.... αγοραζει και δεν δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν. αυτους τους πελατες θελουν και αυτοι που τα πουλανε. 

Υ.Γ. καποιοι μαθαινουν με χαστουκια και αλλοι μαθαινουν με ορμήνιες.

----------


## vicky_ath

> οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με την αναπαραγωγη οποιοδηποτε πουλιου, δεν ρωταει κανεναν.


Δεν ξέρω πως το συμπεραίνεις αυτό, αλλά εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι τους οποίους τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω, όχι μόνο για την αναπαραγωγή, αλλά ακόμα και για την απόκτηση κάποιου πουλιού ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ζωντανού πλάσματος πάντα ψάχνω και ρωτάω.... οπότε γιατί να μην το κάνει και κάποιος που θέλει μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες???

Δηλαδή μόνο όποιος έχει λεφτά να φάνε και οι κότες αγοράζει καρδερίνες???

----------


## nikoslarisa

η αγαπη του εκτροφεα κ το μερακι του  μετρανε πολυ..η μαθηση βοηθαει ωστε να μιν χανονται ευκολα ψυχες..εγω ψυχες τς βλεπω κ οχι 300ευρα...οσα λεφτα  κ αν εχει καποιος αν ειναι συνειδητοποιημένος προσπαθει για το καλυτερο.αν παλυ δεν εχει πολλα λεφτα προσπαθει να γινει γνωστης της εκτροφης αυτης επειδη κοστιζει πολυ πριν ασχοληθει...οι εκτροφεις που δεν δινουν συμβολες ουτε στο ελαχιστο ειναι καθαρα εμποροιιιι.........η απαντηση μου ειναι φιλικη

----------


## vag21

ειχα ξανακανει το ιδιο ερωτημα αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση.

πια ειναι η πιο σπανια μεταλλαξη καρδερινας.

και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Δεν ξέρω πως το συμπεραίνεις αυτό, αλλά εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι τους οποίους τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω, όχι μόνο για την αναπαραγωγή, αλλά ακόμα και για την απόκτηση κάποιου πουλιού ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ζωντανού πλάσματος πάντα ψάχνω και ρωτάω.... οπότε γιατί να μην το κάνει και κάποιος που θέλει μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες???
> 
> Δηλαδή μόνο όποιος έχει λεφτά να φάνε και οι κότες αγοράζει καρδερίνες???


οποιος εχει λεφτα να φανε και οι κοτες δεν εχει αναγκη να ρωτησει, γιατι απλα οι εκτροφεις που θα αγορασει τετοια πουλια, θα κανουν παρελαση απο το σπιτι του για να τον ''βοηθησουν'' στην εκτροφη. θα εχει τους καλυτερους πτηνιατρους ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη διπλα του. γενικος τα πραγματα ειναι ποιο απλα οταν εχεις λεφτα. δεν λεω για τις απωλιες σε πουλια...του ψοφησε ενα πουλι που κανει 1000-2500ευρω? θα παρει αλλα...λεφτα εχει.

τα ακριβα γουστα, ειναι μονο για αυτους που εχουν λεφτα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ειχα ξανακανει το ιδιο ερωτημα αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση.
> 
> πια ειναι η πιο σπανια μεταλλαξη καρδερινας.
> 
> και ποσο περιπου κοστιζει?


δεν προκειτε να παρεις ποτε απαντηση σε αυτη την ερωτηση γιατι αυτοι που προσπαθουν να σταθεροποιησουν μια σπανια μεταλλαξη, εχουν προπωλησει τα πουλια που θα βγαλουν, με τεραστια ποσα σε εκτροφεις του κυκλου τους.

οποτε η τιμη μιας τετοιας καρδερινας ειναι *οσα ζητησει ο εκτροφεας.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εγω παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω απο φωνη πως πανε οι major?


στην καλυτερη περιπτωση ειναι ετσι *Το τραγούδι της καρδερίνας major.*

----------


## sakis.x

καλησπερα σας , ασχολουμε καποια χρονια με πουλια αλλα εμαθα τη πραγματικα ειναι οταν ξεκινησα να ασχολουμε και με τα φορουμ και με ανθρωπους που αγαπανε πραγματικα τα πουλακια και τα εχουν πρωτα σαν φιλους και μετα για να βγαλουν ενα" χαρτζιλικι " , αν και οι περισσοτεροι ξεκινανε την εκτροφη για να πλουτισουν ακουγοντας τις τιμες απο τα major και μετα προσγειωνονται αποτομα οταν βαζουν εστω και ενα πουλακι στο σπιτι τους ,θα αναφερω μια εμπειρια μου πριν κανα 2 χρονια ,γνωριστικα με ενα εκτροφεα major και μιλουσαμε συχνα στο τηλεφ. παντα μου ελεγε τη τις θελεις τις μπαλκανικα ειναι αχρηστα πουλια και γιατη τους δινεις τοσο ακριβο μειγμα ασχολισου με τις major και εγω θα σε βοηθησω να ξεκινησεις ... παντα ετσι τελειωναμε τις κουβεντες μας μεχρι που του ειπα ρε συ μηπως εχεις τιποτα μπαλκανικα εκτροφης η ξερεις καποιον που μπορω να παρω .. σε 5 ωρες βρεθηκαν εναντι 70 Ε αλλα δεν ειχαν δαχτυλιδι αλλα με την διαβεβαιωση οτι ειναι εκτροφης ..... αν δεν ειναι αυτο εμποριο τοτε  τη ειναι..και παντα οταν ρωτουσα πως φτιαχνεις τη μασκα και της δινειςς ωραιο χρωμα η απαντηση ηταν αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε..

----------


## antonispahn

> στην καλυτερη περιπτωση ειναι ετσι *Το τραγούδι της καρδερίνας major.*


Ευχαριστώ φιλε, καλούτσικες φωνές, κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι όσο ωραίες όσο οι κοινές

----------

